# Favorite female characters in manga/manhwa/anime



## Black Mirror (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel there is a lack of good female characters and I get often disappointed whether it's shounen or seinen. Some have a good start but end up really bad.

It can be main, supporting or side character. mention as many as you can 

I will start with my favorites:

All Tower of God females, even Rachel. One of the reasons I like ToG so much.

Integra from Hellsing. Probably the reason I expect so much of female characters in other series.
Victoria from Hellsing. Maybe it's her ass but I'm quite sure it's her character that I like  She never annoyed me.

Izumi Curtis from FMA.

Yoruichi from Bleach. She needs more paneltime.

Kokoro from One Piece. This grandma is just cool.
Shakky and Kureha from One Piece. Better not call them grandmas. 

Kikyo from Inuyasha. It's still a mystery to me how Kagome could be somehow related to her...

Menchi from HxH.
not sure about this ones gender but
Kurapika from HxH.

Kirika and Mireille from Noir.

Lucy from Elfenlied.

I think all females from Claymore.

Morg from Magi. 

Anko from Naruto. She didn't have panel time in part 2 but I still have some expectations though she will probably be ruined like all others...


And the characters I liked at the beginning:

Iremi from Magician

Haruka from Until Death do us apart.

Nami from One Piece.
Nico Robin from One Piece.

Temari from Naruto.
Shizune from Naruto.

Casca from Berserk. There is not much left of her self. I can't blame her since plot decided so but she was a really good character IMO.

I forgot some I think. Female characters are rather important to me since in most cases, I facepalm so much that the series becomes completely unbearable.

Don't be mad if I forgot someone important


----------



## wibisana (Mar 10, 2013)

Edese the main villain on Amake Ga Kill is great char.

all female char in RK was extremely well done
Kaoru Kamiya she is still portrayed as girl but whe is not all useless
Megumi can't fight but she was extremely relevant to the plot.
Tsubame (Yahiko's GF), 
Misao, the one she love try to kill his "granpa". yet she was not fail as other girl char in other manga
Komagata Yumi. this is one of the best female char ever.
and finally Tomoe (kenshin's wife).


----------



## stream (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2013)

In no particular order
Queen(Girl the wilds)
Edese( AgK)
Hancock(One Piece)
Unohana(Bleach)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 10, 2013)

no one naming Yotsuba?



Minami chan - Touch
Alita - GUNNM
CAT - C.A.T.
Ebisu - Dorohedoro
Rin Asano - BotI
Xiao Meng - The Ravages of Time

i like Mikasa, im really curious if she will develop further in the story


----------



## Mizura (Mar 10, 2013)

Airi Yui from Kubera:

Teo Rakan from Kubera *points to avatar*
Leez Haias from Kubera (she starts off silly but she has great moments later on. And she's So funny).

Androssi Zahard, Yuri Zahard and Repellista Zahard from Tower of God. Oh and, although most people hate Rachel, she's my favorite female troll. 
Chisa Taiami from 7 Seeds.
The females from Claymore are pretty badass too.

And for the more Shoujo stories:
Hong Sul from Cheese in the Trap.
Akari from Aria.
Yvienne Magnolia and Lariatte Kingdiamond from Ciel ~ The Last Autumn Story.

Hm, who else...
Not anime/manhwa/anime, but... . And her daughter Elaine.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 10, 2013)

Lum from Urusei Yatsura
Bulma from Dragon Ball (not the best written but allways funny to watch)
The main female character of Kochikame


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 10, 2013)

Eva Heinemann from the Monster anime. Not a very pleasant personality but she was one of my favorite and best characters from that anime, just great execution of a secondary's character emotional and otherwise decline, and her obsessions and later on her escaping that, something you root for. Really liked that character and is still memorable. 

Rachel from Tower of God is also a character I predict I will remember in the future.

Balsa from Serei no Moribito is a favorite. She like the first choice has some depth in her but you also enjoy supporting her as a simply very capable heroic woman and even with some wisdom due to her own experiences. I really liked her relationship with the prince.


----------



## Kronin (Mar 10, 2013)

I know tons and tons of female characters from manga and anime that I find well written and with a likeably personality. However, basing on the works that I've read until now, my personal top 3 is formed by:

-My favourite female character in absolute, *Farnese* from Berserk: her great development has no equals in my opinion, in addition I love the complex personality in her (well, like all the other main characters of the work). Off course I like also Caska (like every fans I wait for her future healing), but maybe just because Farnese is a more secondary character compared to Caska, the care bestowed upon her by Miura has always strucked me more.

Then without no particular order:

-From Shin Angyo Onshi I loved the figure of *Hong Gildong*, more than her sister Kye Wol Hyang or the same Sando. Chief of a "band of criminal", in her desire to have revenge and change the world, she was portrayed magnificently by the author.

-From Naruto I really love *Sakura* (yes, you read that right XD), but I don't want argue more about this because I think to know what could be the consequences for this thread XD I will limit myself to say that is just her fallacy to make her more human and so a character that arouses my sympathy and interest. But thinking well, this is true exactly also from the other 2 girls mentioned by me, and it's not really a surprise considering that I do the same reasoning  also for the male characters.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

You should check out black lagoon, seems that the girls do most the ass kicking and are fantastic characters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

Riza Hawkeye, Winry Rockbell, Olivia Mira Armstrong (FMA)
Morgiana, Yamraiha, Şehrazat (Magi)
Risa Koizumi (Lovely Complex)
Maka Albarn (Soul Eater)
Rukia Kuchiki (Bleach)


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Tsubaki - Soul Eater.
Nodoka - Negima.
Orihime - Bleach
Mi-ra - God of Highschool.
Jyu Viole Grace - Tower of god


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 10, 2013)

Jolyne Kujo -JJBA
Alita - BBA 


Black Mirror said:


> not sure about this ones gender but
> Kurapika from HxH.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmmm...

Samidare from Lucifer and the BH

Robin from OP

lolnaruto
lolbleach

Beru from Blood Lad

East from Witch Hunter

Lambda from Umineko

Revy from Black Lagoon 

Lina from Slayers

S-fighters from Gild the Wild 

Integra from Hellsing 

Mikasa

Those things from Mahou Shoujo of the End

Crazy bitches in Battle Royale 

I can keep going..


----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2013)

That feel when you wanna finish Akame ga kill. But your heart can't take the pain every chapter.

I wanna know what they do to Esdese


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Jyu Viole Grace - Tower of god


----------



## 8 (Mar 10, 2013)

my favorite all time is *youko* from juuni kokuki (anime version, as i have not read the novel). started of as a shallow and naive girl to a become wise and capable leader. character development was amazing.

just on top of my head, some others i enjoyed: 
- of course *kagura* (gintama) from my avatar. 
- *guu* (hare+guu). she's such a ridicules troll.
- *mikasa* (shingeki no kyojin)
- *morgiana* (magi)
- *gally/alita* (gunnm)
- *garami* (kiba no tabishounin: the arms peddler)



Kronin said:


> My favourite female character in absolute is *Farnese* from Berserk: her great development has no equals in my opinion, in addition I love the complex personality in her (well, like all the other main characters of the work). Off course I like also Caska (like every fans I wait for her future healing), but maybe just because Farnese is a more secondary character compared to Caska, the care bestowed upon her by Miura has always struck me more.


i wouldn't think of farnese if you had not mentioned her. but i can agree. i always find myself rooting for her.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2013)

Fucking iphone.
Auto refresh every time i leave the tab.
Already spent 10+mins worth just by trying to post madoka and seira's picture.
Fucking retard.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dominique the Cyclops from Trigun
Akari from Hikaru no Go
Amamiya from Psyren
Tohru Honda from Fruits Basket
Holo from Spice and Wolf
Chihiro from Spirited Away
everyone from madoka magica


----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Fucking iphone.
> Auto refresh every time i leave the tab.
> Already spent 10+mins worth just by trying to post madoka and seira's picture.
> Fucking retard.



who's the first one? I know the second is from Noblesse shit.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> who's the first one? I know the second is from Noblesse shit.



Makihara Madoka.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

8 said:


> - *garami* (kiba no tabishounin: the arms peddler)



Not a bad pick


----------



## Drakor (Mar 10, 2013)

Alita - Battle Angel Angelita
Re-l Mayer - Ergo Proxy
Nikaido - Dorohedoro
Xin Yue - Feng Shen Ji
Izumi Curtis, Olivier Mira Armstrong - Fullmetal Alchemist
Integra - Hellsing
Jolyne Kujo -JoJo's Bizzare Adventures: Stone Ocean
Sumiko Sumimora, Tatsuki - Kekkaishi
Airi Yuu, Asha Rahiro - Kubera
Mathieu(Matthew) - Magician
Nausica? - Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Nico Robin - One Piece
Mikasa Ackerman, Annie Leonhardt - Shingeki no Kyojin
Shiho - The Breaker
Rachel, Androssi & Yuri Zahard - Tower of God
Han Taeun - Trace
Shinra - Veritas


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Makihara Madoka.


From Veritas. A shame the route that series took.

If only the manhwa was better. Might be this coming arc.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> From Veritas. A shame the route that series took.
> 
> 
> If only the manhwa was better. Might be this coming arc.



Veritas was supposed to have a part two.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Lisa Lisa - JoJo Bizarre Adventure: Battle Tendency
Nico Robin - One Piece
Seras Victoria and Integra Hellsing - Hellsing
Unohana - Bleach
Saeko Busujimi - High School of the Dead


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 10, 2013)

*Kushana* - Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind 

Nausicaa too, but Kushana stole the show for me. She turned my mental image of her from a mass murdering she-bitch into a vengeful yet charismatic leader who would go into hell for the many she cared for. Loved how the relationship of these two evolved over the course of the manga. 


KP - Hunter X Hunter - easily the best female in a shonen ever. 
Tsukuyo and Kagura - Gintama - 2nd and 3rd best females in a shonen ever, though which goes before the other is a toss up. 
Botan - Yu Yu Hakusho

Hana - Wolf Children (my set)

San - Princess Mononoke


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

did someone change the title? I thought it said only manga? Jesus i'm gonna have to expand my list significantly, what a pain


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 10, 2013)

Alita from Gunnm
Chihiro from Spirited Away
Nausicaa from Nausicaa Valley of the Wind
Yuu from Ashita no Ousama
Motoko from Ghost in the Shell
Erin from Kemono no Souja Erin
Balsa from Serei no Moribito
Alpha from  Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou   
Kushana from Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind 
Utena from Revolutionary Girl Utena


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Kagura from Gintama
Lenalee from D.Gray-Man 
Jolyne from JOJO part 6
Biscuit from HXH
Chie from P4

I need to read more series with good female characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Damn right you do


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Damn right you do



Any requests?

Though I won't have the time for months to read it by the way my life is right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Chrno Crusade first and foremost (the manga)  


Here is my updated list, as i go through my collection i'm going to be adding more updates



*Spoiler*: __ 





> All the females from Chrno Crusade, especially Rosette
> 
> Integra and Seras from Hellsing
> 
> ...


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Chrno Crusade first
> 
> 
> Here is my updated list, as i go through my collection i'm going to be adding more updates



I knew your set was from chrono crusade.

What do you think of this as my new sig?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2013)

Rachel from TOG.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I knew your set was from chrono crusade.
> 
> What do you think of this as my new sig?



is that a "get well" for Hoshino?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Rachel from TOG.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 10, 2013)

Revy/Roberta/Balalaika from Black Lagoon
Seras from Hellsing
Botan from YYH
Yoruichi from Bleach
Kuniko from Shangri-La
Shana from SnS
Taiga from Toradora!


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> is that a "get well" for Hoshino?



Maybe.

But is it sig worthy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, looks sig worthy to me


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Though this might work too.

Bokko


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

if you scale it down maybe. I like how hoshino draws her in the second pic hanging off the ledge


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> if you scale it down maybe. I like how hoshino draws her in the second pic hanging off the ledge



Same here, though that pic reminds me of the old art style.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

even mentioning the drop in quality of the manga gives me nausea, don't do it


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Last one: 

I like this one, though I wish Alma was replace with Komui or even Tyki.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

They are all good, whichever one


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

New set.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

The avatar is too hard to see


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 10, 2013)

Beatrice - Umineko:
Aka the Endless Witch or the Golden Witch as well as the Witch of the Forest.
The culprit/killer in Umineko is declaring themself as her being responsible for about 100 absolutely insane murders that defy all common logic.
Beatrice is among the 18 people that are on the Island and it's a fact there are no more, yet she is able to defy that as even when 15 out of 18 people are killed she is alive yet none of the 3 survivors.
Despite not much being known, Beatrice has proven to be an absolute murdering Genius as every single murder was executed perfectly, no evidence and seemingly defying the laws of the Universe in her actions.

What I like the most is her majorly contrasting personality,
She is merciless,cruel and sadistic beyond any expression yet at the same time,
she is sweet, playful and downright lovely.

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

How about this one?

Still looking at others.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

somewhat better


----------



## Forcer (Mar 10, 2013)

Bulma (DB) and Perona (OP)


----------



## Rax (Mar 10, 2013)

Minerva


----------



## Succubus (Mar 10, 2013)

Rei Ayanami from Evangelion
Caska from Berserk
Hanako Tanaka from Zetman
Eureka from Eureka Seven
Azami Midou from Deadman Wonderland
Kai Harn from Bastard!!
Konuma Ryuuko from Wolf Guy
Garami from Kiba no Tabishounin
Haruka Harahara from FLCL
Kaoru Tanamachi from Amagami SS
Annie Leonhardt from Shingeki no Kyojin
Makise Kurisu from Steins;Gate
Naze Youka from Medaka Box
Lucy from Elfen Lied
Medusa Gorgon from Soul Eater
Miina Isurugi from Cage of Eden
Ryomou Shimei from Ikki Tousen
Sawa Nakamura from Aku no Hana
Urumi Kanzaki from GTO
Lyuze from Casshern Sins
Seras Victoria from Hellsing
Taiga Aisaka from Toradora
Togame from Katanagatari
Esdese from Akame ga Kill
Sekai Saionji from School Days
Mikasa Ackerman from Shingeki no Kyojin
Shigure Kousaka from HSDK
Sira from Superior
Nia Zeppelin from TTGL
Mikoto Urabe from Mysterious Girl X
Birdy Cephon Altera from Birdy the Mighty
Himiko from Btooom!
Mikoto Misaka from Toaru
Morgiana from Magi
Astarte from Tokyo Akazukin
Ranka Lee from Macross Frontier
Saeko Busujima from HSotD
Ryofu Housen from Ikki Tousen
Riful from Claymore
Road Kamelot from D-Grayman
Ruka Urushibara from Steins;Gate
Minene Uryuu from Mirai Nikki
Ohana Matsumae from Hanasaku Iroha
Nagato Yuki from Suzumiya Haruhi no y?utsu 
Naoto Fuyumine from DOGS
Noe Isurugi from True Tears
Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki
Kan`u Unchou from Ikki Tousen
Panty & Stocking


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 10, 2013)

Bikko said:


> Ruka Urushibara from Steins;Gate



Daga, otoko da!


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 10, 2013)

*Manga:*

Eva, _Monster_
Kanna, _20th Century Boys_
Marika, _Twin Spica_
Sachi, _Goodnight Punpun_
Makie, _Blade of the Immortal_
Rin, _Blade of the Immortal_
Natsu, _7 Seeds_
Ayu, _7 Seeds_
Hana from _Boys on the Run_ also seems to have potential at the moment. 


*Anime:*

Faye, _Cowboy Bebop_
Misato, _Neon Genesis Evangelion_


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2013)

Kushana and Nausicaa from Nausicaa
Alita from BAA
Mokoto from GitS
Balsa from Seirei no Moribito
Erin from Kemono no Souja 

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Yoko yet, she's easily one the best developed characters in anime. 

Edit: yeah missed someone, thought I might well have.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 10, 2013)

and here i thought i was the only one that preferred kushana to nausicaa


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 10, 2013)

Han Solo said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Yoko yet, she's easily one the best developed characters in anime.



Which anime is that character in?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

You mean in Gurren lagann? lolno 

She's fine sure, but not super great amazing.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 10, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> Which anime is that character in?



The Twelve Kingdoms. Pretty famous anime that came out about 10 years ago now IIRC, based off a series of light novels. It's one the anime that's retained a very Asain flavour compared to a lot of other media that has a lot of Western influence. It's a shame because it was never fully completed but Yoko's character arc itself essentially comes to fruition and that really is the main reason to watch. Not that the rest is bad mind, I thought all the characters at least had some purpose and went through good character arcs even if they weren't my favourites. The setting is fun to experience as well as it has a very slow exploration of the world.



Inuhanyou said:


> You mean in Gurren lagann? lolno
> 
> She's fine sure, but not super great amazing.



There is no way I'd compare her with Alita, Balsa, Erin, etc.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 10, 2013)

Han Solo said:


> The Twelve Kingdoms. Pretty famous anime that came out about 10 years ago now IIRC, based off a series of light novels. It's one the anime that's retained a very Asain flavour compared to a lot of other media that has a lot of Western influence. It's a shame because it was never fully completed but Yoko's character arc itself essentially comes to fruition and that really is the main reason to watch. Not that the rest is bad mind, I thought all the characters at least had some purpose and went through good character arcs even if they weren't my favourites. The setting is fun to experience as well as it has a very slow exploration of the world.



Oh, I completely forgot about _The Twelve Kingdoms_...I think I only saw the first part of the series, but I enjoyed it. I'll have to get back to it at some point. I do remember Yoko going through quite an emotional journey, and I liked the mental conversations she had with that creepy mask guy.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 11, 2013)

Han Solo said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Yoko yet, she's easily one the best developed characters in anime.



I was sure it was on my list, but now that i checked it apparently i forgot to add her.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

Twelve Kingdoms's sounds interesting, may check it out.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 11, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Kurapika from HxH.



same

i'd add Gon and Killua too


----------



## Rax (Mar 11, 2013)

Isn't Kurapika male?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Kurapika is a male.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 11, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Jyu Viole Grace - Tower of god


You forgot Yu Han Sung.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 11, 2013)

Queen Otohime from One Piece was pretty awesome. Especially when she got super wasted and started cursing at everyone.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 11, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Kurapika is a male.



is it confirmed? I always had a feeling kurapika was hiding his/her chest. And he/she had some girlish behaviour towards Gon sometimes.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 11, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> is it confirmed? I always had a feeling kurapika was hiding his/her chest. And he/she had some girlish behaviour towards Gon sometimes.



Kurapika is a dude, confirmed by his parent.
check HxH special

yes in anime (old version) they draw him as women,
I remember Leorio asking to bath together and he refused, kinda hiding something (alike in Mulan Scene)


----------



## Reyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Yoshihiro Togashi, the mangaka of Hunter X Hunter, himself contacted the studio in the Philippines in charge with dub of the series and confirmed that Kurapika's a boy, in order to help with their casting (via GMA7 back at 2001).Togashi likes to draw charcters that look like girls but are males.

Examples: Kurama,Alluka,Kalluto, and Pitou.


----------



## Lasker (Mar 11, 2013)

Gally (Gunnm)
Nodame (Nodame Cantabile)
Nausica? (Nausica? of the valley of the wind)

Then:
Haruko (FLCL)
Dorothy (M?R)
Kanna (20th Century Boys)
Yellow (Pok?mon Adventures)


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention the female in my set... She is one of my favorites


----------



## Rax (Mar 11, 2013)

When does Otohime do that?

And I forgot Dorothy


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 11, 2013)

Matsuri - Psyren
Shi-Ho- The Breaker
Caroline  - Unbalance x Unbalance
Park Hyunmi - Veritas
Sasarano Sara - Tokyo Girls Destruction
Machi - HxH

Roxanne - Freezing
Chiffon - Freezing
Elizabeth - Freezing
Rana - Freezing
Su-Na Lee - Freezing
Ferrari - Freezing
Julia - Freezing
Ouka - Freezing


----------



## Magician (Mar 11, 2013)

Yoruichi-sama pek


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 11, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Isn't Kurapika male?



the manga's so badly drawn i can't even tell if she's human most of the time


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2013)

Yoko Nakajima from 12 kingdoms 

A lot of other good ones but she's my favorite


----------



## Stringer (Mar 11, 2013)

CAT - [Confidential Assassination Troop]
Eagle Marin - [Knights of the Zodiac]
Makie Otono - [Blade of the Immortal]
Hyakurin - [Blade of the Immortal]
Balsa - [Serei no Moribito]
Daojin Hu Linglan - [Blood and Steel]
Alita - [Battle Angel Alita]
Emanon - [Memories of Emanon]
Chance d'Estaing - [Freak's Squeele]
Nico Robin - [One Piece]
Mikura - [Bouken Erekitetou]
San - [Princess Mononoke]
Kusanagi Motoko - [Ghost in the Shell]
Rin Asano - [Blade of the Immortal]
Pino - [Ergo Proxy]
O-ren - [Blade of the Immortal]
Android 18 - [Dragon Ball]


----------



## Razzzz (Mar 12, 2013)

Balsa - Serei no Moribito
Youko - The Twelve Kingdoms
Erin - Kemono no Souja Erin
Taeko Okajima - Only Yesterday
Alita - Battle Angel Alita
The Major - from the Stand Alone Complex  series
Michiko - Michiko to Hatchin
Kushana - Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
Spirited Away - Chihiro 
Utena - Revolutionary Girl Utena
Birdy - Birdy the Mighty Decode: 02 


Probably forgot a few but fuck it.


----------



## Lace (Oct 24, 2013)

Yamanaka Ino
C.C.
Togame
Asuka
Haruno Sakura
Mikage Aya
Senjougahara Hitagi
Sango
Kuchiki Rukia
Ferris Eris
Kaga Kouko


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome to see Kushana mentioned a bunch. 
But it is also sad to see the lies and slander being flung at the feet of KP,  the best female in a shonen ever. 

Anyways, I forgot a few last time, and I've come across a few more to add to the list. 


Benten - Uchoten Kazoku 


Shizuku - Whisper of the Heart

Hot Ice Hilda - Outlaw Star

Nenene - Read or Die

Miria - Baccano
Mako - Kill la Kill
Hina - Hinamatsuri

Tatsumaki - One-Punch Man


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 24, 2013)

Raizel-nim from Noblesse and Teresa from Claymore.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> In no particular order
> Queen(Girl the wilds)
> Edese( AgK)
> *Hancock(One Piece)*
> Unohana(Bleach)



This dude knows his women.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 25, 2013)

Revy - Black Lagoon
Roberta - Black Lagoon
Nico Robin - One Piece
Lambdadelta - Unimeko
Faye Valentine - Cowboy Bebop
Haruko - FLCL
Motoko - Ghost in the Shell movies and series
Michiko - Michiko to Hatchin
Lina Inverse - Slayers
Noa Izumi - Patlabor
Yuno - Mirai Nikki


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Ishidou Natsuo - Teppuu is the greatest female character in manga. Come at me bitches.
Mira from GoH gets an honourable mention, she steps up to badass when she needs to.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 25, 2013)

Nico Robin (One Piece)
Makie (Blade of the immortal)
Alita (Battle Angel Alita)
Teresa (Claymore)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Jinnie (The Breaker)
Morgiana (Magi - Labyrinth of magic)
Jolyne Kujo (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 6)
Hildagarde (Beelzebub)
Seras Victioria (Hellsing)


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Oct 25, 2013)

Mikasa Ackerman


----------



## Badalight (Oct 25, 2013)

*Limiting myself to only 1 character per series - or else this entire list would be jojos characters.
*



*10.) Misaki Nakahara - Welcome to the NHK*





*9.) Kanzaki Nao - Liar Game*





*8.) Nina Fortner/Anna Liebert - Monster*





*7.) Ebisu - Dorohedoro*





*6.) Samidare - Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer*





*5.) Kanna - 20th Century Boys*





*4.) Schierke - Berserk*





*3.) Mikasa - Shingeki no Kyojin*





*2.) Alita - Battle Angel Alita
*



*
1.) Jolyne - Jojos Bizarre Adventure*


----------



## Byrd (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually had to limit my list, got a lot more


----------



## ikoke (Oct 25, 2013)

Hyakurin & Makie Otono Tachibana(*Blade of the Immortal*)
Alita, Vilma Fachiri & Zazie(*BAA,BAA:LO*)
Asahina Samidare(*Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer*)
Kanna & Kiriko(*20th/21st Century Boys*)
Misa Takatsuki(*Project ARMS*)
Jolyne Kujo(*JJBA*)
Riza Hawkeye & Olivier Armstrong(*FMA*)
Julia(*RAVE*)
Teresa & Galatea(*Claymore*)
Marlene von Lucid(*Shin Angyo Onshi*)
Fee Carmichael(*Planetes*)
Kushana(*Nausicaa of the valley of the Wind*)
Sara(*Samurai Champloo*)
Kyoukai(*Kingdom*)


----------

